# The old train



## Lusker (Apr 22, 2011)

Even though no gives a fuck we still got our book out on www.urbexadventures.com:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## jibhead (Apr 22, 2011)

what is that ? a museum? great pics


----------



## Lusker (Apr 22, 2011)

Yes abandoned Train Museum


----------



## alex76 (Apr 23, 2011)

Nice find mate and shit hot shots


----------



## The Archivist (Apr 23, 2011)

I for one am surprised that no-one has yet commented on how incredibly creepy this is. Is it just me that finds life-size mannequins really quite unnerving?


----------



## Lusker (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks guys the place is untouched and incredible, and yes it would not be the best place to visit alone at night


----------



## oldscrote (Apr 23, 2011)

That's damn right surreal, I like it.


----------



## heeftmeer (Apr 27, 2011)

What a great place. Like this very much and beautiful toning. Looks like france to me, is it?


----------



## krela (Apr 27, 2011)

Your photographs are seriously creepy! Love it.


----------



## Snips86x (Apr 27, 2011)

This looks amazing, will have to find time to visit. I will also concur, this looks creepy.


----------



## Staticette (Apr 27, 2011)

Definitely some interesting photos, but I do find them pretty creepy!
- Kat


----------



## Snips86x (Apr 27, 2011)

Lusker said:


> Even though no gives a fuck we still got our book out on www.urbexadventures.com



Book looks pretty awesome - I may have to indulge myself


----------



## DigitalNoise (Apr 27, 2011)

The Archivist said:


> I for one am surprised that no-one has yet commented on how incredibly creepy this is. Is it just me that finds life-size mannequins really quite unnerving?



Damn right! Imagine shining your torchlight on them in the dark!


----------



## scribble (Apr 27, 2011)

ABANDONED?! That's incredible. I think I'd be too scared to go there.


----------



## Lusker (Apr 27, 2011)

scribble said:


> ABANDONED?! That's incredible. I think I'd be too scared to go there.



Yes Scribble its a part of an old train museum thats been abandoned for 7 years.....

And yes it was pretty scared to enter at first


----------



## hnmisty (Apr 28, 2011)

The Archivist said:


> I for one am surprised that no-one has yet commented on how incredibly creepy this is. Is it just me that finds life-size mannequins really quite unnerving?



No, I nearly [email protected] myself at the grinning boy in the third pic!


----------

